# Lets talk Mattresses



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 28, 2013)

My wife is wanting a new mattress.  It is about time we shop around.  Need suggestions to look at.  Help me out.  Would like to keep it under 1500.00 if possible.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

I have purchased about 10 mattress sets over the last 16 years.  All of them from The Origional Mattress Factory.  Every time one of the kids left home they would take their set (4 sets) and mother in law 1 set.  Then we bought a house on the lake 3 more sets.  I'm 300#+ and my wife is large too but none of the mattress's have sagged or developed low spots.  The seams don't start coming loose and the hand holds on the sides don't pull out.
We went from queen size in our bedroom to king size about 6 years ago.  The queen set was 10 years old and was still holding up.  We gave it to one of my brothers who is still sleeping on it and loves it.
I have had serta and sealy in the past and will never go back.  
I will always buy from Origional Mattress Factory even if I have to drive 100 miles to get it.
Oh yeah, and the price compared to Sealy, Serta and some other so called premium mattresses cannot be beat.  One of our kids broke down a 2 year old twin set by him and a friend falling on it and the store exchanged it, no charge.  Their customer service is superb.


----------



## mikelogg (Feb 28, 2013)

Original Mattress Factory for me too. Best i've ever had. They deliver it, set it up and haul the old one away.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a little more than what you're wanting to spend, but me and the wife bought a king size Tempurpedic cloud a couple years ago...... it's pretty sweet.

If you're wanting a foam bed, some of the other brands make some really good ones too, that cost less that the tempurpedics do.

Also, look into the sleep number beds, I've never laid on one, but I wish we would have at least went and looked at them before we bought our bed. I think you can get one of them in a queen or king for the price you named.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 28, 2013)

We have a generic temperpedic foam that we have really enjoyed. I was amazed that I woke up in the same position I went to sleep. No pressure points equals no tossing and turning. I really miss it when I am on the road! When you check one out, lay down on it and give it 20 or 30 seconds to adjust to your body.

Call Mike at Fred's Beds in Cumming and he will make you a deal in your price range.


----------



## merc123 (Feb 28, 2013)

If you do a search you'll find about 10 threads asking this same question.  I'm in the same spot you are and lots of these threads have good info but you start to get into a Ford, Chevy, Dodge debate.  

Based on what I've read and Googled for reviews, I'm going to check out The Original Matthress factory and Tempurpedics.  Also before you buy make sure you check reviews online.


----------



## kc65 (Feb 28, 2013)

stay away from sleep number, nothing but a glorified air mattress in a frame...


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 28, 2013)

we bought an original matress factory about a year ago, beleive it was around 1200.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 28, 2013)

I also went to the original mattress factory....if you have the time go and spend several hours laying on each mattress.


----------



## win280 (Feb 28, 2013)

kc65 said:


> stay away from sleep number, nothing but a glorified air mattress in a frame...


My $69.00 double height air mattress sleeps very good.
I can adjust if I need more or less support.
Installed it on my queen bed frame.I did have to add a few 1 x 4's  and a solid plywood base between the rails.
Came with a built in pump. Haven't had to add air but once in 3 years.


----------



## Casey81 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a memory foam mattress that I got at Costco 5 years ago I love it. it is every bit as comfortable as the big name ones but I have less than $800 in it and the box spring. I had back pain for years sleeping on springs I switched and it is gone. Best switch I have ever made.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 28, 2013)

I remember doing some checking years ago on the net.  And I seem to recall finding some info about coil spring mattresses that the number of springs used inside was very important.  There was some minimum number for each size that one didn't want to go below.  But don't remember the specifics.

Don't know how easy it is to find out this info from the salesperson, but they probably have it somewhere.

Edited:  What I said above is not necessarily the whole story.  This should be an unbiased write-up

http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/factsheet/HI_08.pdf


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 28, 2013)

My dream bed is the Garden sleep system by Natural form.  These are the beds used in the Hilton Garden Inn hotels.  It uses a baffle/air system.  It was the best nights sleep I've had in a long time.  I honestly believe it's because it kept my middle section level and helped my sleeping posture.  They are a little bit more than you're wanting to spend though I believe.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 28, 2013)

Bought my first Original Matress factory 15 year ago...two weeks later I bought one for my son... and the following month I bought one for my daughter... best matress I've ever owned...


----------



## grif (Feb 28, 2013)

Got my daughter a memory foam queen from www.bedinabox.com about a year ago.  My wife and I fight over who gets to sleep in her bed when she's not home.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Love my Jamison.
http://jamisonbedding.com/view-all-mattress-collections


----------



## golffreak (Mar 10, 2013)

kc65 said:


> stay away from sleep number, nothing but a glorified air mattress in a frame...



I completely disagree. After two back and one neck surgery the wife and I decided to pull the trigger on one. I haven't woke up in pain in almost a year. Now, I go to bed with something hurting every night, but we both sleep much much better.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 10, 2013)

My son just purchased the basic sleep number matress and HATES it. To get the best sleep, apparently you have to go to a really higher end ond. Beware!


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 11, 2013)

I sure would like to know who makes the mattresses at the Westin Hotel I stayed at one time in Long Beach, CA.  I have never slept on a more comfortable bed than that.

They had a brochure in the room with Westin merchandise you could order.  One item for sale was "our famous Heavenly Bed sets".  I think it was 2 or 3 grand for the set, but I figure somebody makes them and the equivalent is probably available somewhere less than the ritzy catalog price.


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2014)

I wish there were an Original Mattress Factory closer.


I'm going to check with Costco.


I've got to do something soon.

One problem is that it was a beast getting our queen sized set upstairs....not from the weight of it, but due to the confined space of the turn onto stairs.  Rail makes it TIGHT.

There is no way a thicker mattress would make it....and the one we have now isn't very thick......old Sealy model.

Maybe the newer types of bedding make it easier to access confined spaces.  I have no idea.

I'm a big guy and also want a very firm feel.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 10, 2014)

My wife and I just bought a Mabury memory foam mattress from Mattress Factory.  We used our existing box spring/platform, so the mattress out the door was well under $400.  Comes with a 5 year factory warranty.  I figure I can replace it 3 or 4 times for less than replacing a nicer mattress in the same time period.  Very comfortable and sleeps great, but you need to invest in a good mattress topper--the memory foam sleeps hot, at least for me.  But I'm 6' and 260lbs and my wife is 5' 3" and 125 lbs, and she doesn't notice the heat transfer like I do.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought one of the tempurpedic mattresses about a year ago. It was waaaaaaaay over the $1500 budget as the op was looking for but it is worth every penny. Everyone that comes in my house wants to go lay in my bed..lol. I wake up in the exact same spot I went to sleep in the night before. It's awesome.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 10, 2014)

Heat transfer is a problem for me also. I like our foam mattress but next time we might settle on something less costly to stay cool


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 10, 2014)

StriperAddict said:


> Heat transfer is a problem for me also. I like our foam mattress but next time we might settle on something less costly to stay cool



a $10 egg crate mattress pad makes a significant difference for heat transfer.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2014)

Dub said:


> I wish there were an Original Mattress Factory closer.
> 
> 
> I'm going to check with Costco.
> ...



just bought the firmest that OMF sells.  King with box springs delivered was $1200.

The firm and x-firm were same mattress coils, same everything with the exception of one layer of padding between the coils and the mattress topper.  So...we got the x-firm and then we can soften it up with a topper if we like.  So far, we've been pleased.


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> just bought the firmest that OMF sells.  King with box springs delivered was $1200.
> 
> The firm and x-firm were same mattress coils, same everything with the exception of one layer of padding between the coils and the mattress topper.  So...we got the x-firm and then we can soften it up with a topper if we like.  So far, we've been pleased.





Sounds great.




When you say delivered.....does this mean actually put in place on the bed.....or just dropped off at your doorstep ?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 10, 2014)

Funny this thread was just renewed. Me and the wife are in the market for a new mattress set. Been talking about it for a few weeks now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2014)

Dub, the foam mattresses like I have are like a limp noodle. You can bend them in a circle.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought a mattress about a year ago and fully planned on buying a tempurpedic, but after laying in the store demo model for about 5 minutes I was burning up..It would be great in the winter, but for me it was too hot to sleep in during summer months...So check it out good if you buy one...But man was it comfortable!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 11, 2014)

ryanh487 said:


> a $10 egg crate mattress pad makes a significant difference for heat transfer.


 
We use them, esp for my wife's back condition, and they help with cooling.   Me, at room temp of 70 degrees and just a sheet over me - I'm still warm.  I guess my metabolism stays high during rem sleep LOL


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just went to several stores laying on mattresses and finally decided on the Serta.The thing I like about it was that most mattresses have around a 540 coil spring count but this one had 810 spring count.Really need it firm for my back issues.I purshased the Serta 3'' gel memory foam topper for it also. This was a queen but walking out the door only spending $615 for everything and getting the best rest ever I am highly satisfied!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dub, the foam mattresses like I have are like a limp noodle. You can bend them in a circle.




That would certainly go into place easily.   I just have to see how supportive it would be.   

Gonna have to hit the stores soon and try a few.





Beagler282 said:


> Just went to several stores laying on mattresses and finally decided on the Serta.The thing I like about it was that most mattresses have around a 540 coil spring count but this one had 810 spring count.Really need it firm for my back issues.I purshased the Serta 3'' gel memory foam topper for it also. This was a queen but walking out the door only spending $615 for everything and getting the best rest ever I am highly satisfied!!




I'll bet you are satisfied.

Resting great at an excellent price.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dub said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mattress firm delivery means you open the door and they go back to your room, pick up and haul off your old mattress, then bring in the new one and put it in place for you.  You don't have to do a thing but put the sheets on it.


----------



## steeleagle (Sep 11, 2014)

go to sleep like the dead.com

A great tip from that website:

buy  the firmest (see inexpensive) mattress you can (OMF is a good choice) then buy a great mattress topper.

You will then have a great feeling mattress for not much money.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 11, 2014)

Dub said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well....they put it in my bedroom as I had to build the king size frame that I bought along with it for $75.

They bagged the old mattress and box springs and put them in the garage as I sold them to someone else.



steeleagle said:


> go to sleep like the dead.com
> 
> A great tip from that website:
> 
> ...



x2.

Our old mattress was a highdollar high coil count mattress.  However, it had a layer of memory foam that over the past 10 years, compacted and started to sag on both sides of the bed.

In looking at OMF, they had cut aways.  the model we bought didn't have any foam per say above the springs.  So, we are doing what you've suggested.  You can always soften up a mattress by adding the foam layer.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 11, 2014)

I've had issues with my spine ever since I broke it many years ago. We finally bought a king Temperpedic Cloud Luxe Supreme mattress a couple months ago. 
It is VERY VERY (Did I say Very?) expensive...BUT
I have never had a bed as comfortable as that. 

Next in my personal favorite is the Serta Perfect Sleeper mattresses that are exclusively made for Hampton Hotels. You can order one from them also. Not too awfully priced

Original Mattress Factory comes in my 3rd place..still a good value


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 13, 2014)

We just bought a Sealy Barnhardt firm from costco. http://www.costco.com/Barnhart-Firm-King-Mattress.product.100088905.html

It was a little too firm for the wife, so we added an aftermarket topper on it for an extra $100. All in, including delivery upstairs and onto the bed frame for under $850.

We've had it for 2 months now and like it. Costco has a 90-day return policy. If you don't like it, take it back to a store for a full refund.


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2014)

Last fall we replace our 21 year old mattress and box spring with a tempupedic.
I didn't know a bed could be that comfortable.


----------



## dirtdigger1 (Sep 18, 2014)

We have a sleep number bed for almost 20 years now with no problems at all.i am about 260 now and been up to 330 . best bed ever. they were reasonable then but pricy now, i would still buy another.


----------



## Dub (Nov 3, 2014)

Welll.....I think I have done enough studying up on current mattress options and certainly kicked the tires on dozens of models in the stores.

Made a decision.  It's going to be delivered tomorrow afternoon. 

I hope it will be "bendable" enough to make it through the tight staircase entrance.   Fingers crossed !!!!!


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 4, 2014)

Do it once do it right

Super Firm and don't be cheap!    Worth every penny for the best bed you can buy


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2014)

THEY GOT IT UP THE STAIRS !!!!!!!!!!!!









My nerves were shot.....I had already taken the old bedding down and removed the high post bed.   I couldn't do much else but pop the top on some ice cold Miller Lite brews.   I did...and still am.

They showed up on time and ready to rock and did really, really well.  I was worried that this bugger wouldn't make it past the stairwell entrance.....which was designed by freaking Hobbits.........BUT THEY MADE IT.    That Tempur-pedic compressed, bent and complied with their efforts.

A little paint scrubbed off the bannister and some slight wall scuffs is all that occurred.  I have leftover paint and can run to Home Depot for brushes tomorrow.  Tonight, though, I'll sleep like the dead.

I tipped them heavily.  Hombres had 6 more stops to make tonight......6.  Hard working guys.  One was a 49'ers fan.....both were Gamecocks through and through.  We found middle ground with the fact that Lattimore retired this week....sadly.....much respect for that kid.  I had that same ACL-MCL injury and surgery back in 1986 when the sawbones still gave you a shot of whiskey in a dirty glass and piece of leather to bite down on.  


I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl on prom night.  No kidding.  My back, neck and knees will be grateful for this.  


Time to drink, shower 'n shave and get in some comfortable sleep clothes and test drive this thang.  

The roofers will be here shortly after sunrise tomorrow to put on a new roof.  Let 'em bang away.  


Be well folks.....be well. Thanks for the suggestions and opinions.




Our oldest dog was curious about it....just like when she was a puppy....had to get up there and check it out.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dub,

Here's to hoping you LEAPED out of bed this A.M.


----------



## Dub (Nov 8, 2014)

jbird1 said:


> Dub,
> 
> Here's to hoping you LEAPED out of bed this A.M.



Thanks!!!

Each day finds my back feeling better and better.

Sleeping through the nights with no pain waking me up.


----------



## irishredneck (Nov 19, 2014)

Invest money in a mattress and a good pair of shoes because thats where you spend most of your life.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 19, 2014)

sams has a great warranty. some friends had their bed for 8 yrs and it started sagging they replaced it no questions asked


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 20, 2014)

The mattressunderground is the place to look. I found the same configuration as the temperpedic we have for $750 delivered. $850 for better components. Free shipping. Lots of smaller shops around atlanta that will make what you need. http://www.themattressunderground.c...e-married-need-help-buying-mattress.html#2711


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 6, 2015)

We pulled the trigger on a Tempurpedic Contour Rhapsody Luxe that was delivered last week.  Very happy with it so far.  Mattress Firm was on time, professional, and did a top notch job.


----------



## Dub (Jul 16, 2015)

Update on mine.....haven't been able to sleep on it for the last two months.  

Back has been messed up since April.  Sleeping on a very firm mattress in another room.

Hoping injections will help.

I should've gone firmer.


----------

